# Lemon Curd



## tiadinky (Feb 15, 2007)

Please can you let me know if it is OK to eat Lemon Curd.  Having real problems eating and drinking and trying to find something tasty each time.  Driving DH mad as will only eat what I fancy and it has to be at that point.  Saw doctor yesterday and was told if did not drink would be put on a drip so having to make myself drink.  The only thing is strange hardly weeing and when I do it smells really odd.

Thank you


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

lemon curd is fine, what ever you fancy make your demands and do your best to eat a bit of it. Tell your DH that it is your right as a newly pregnant woman to make odd demands!!  

As for drinking, rather than looking at a huge glass of fluid and thinking that you need to drink it all, put a small amount into a glass and just sip it, so that your mouth is wet, every 10 mins or so! Gradually you will be able to face taking a bit more into your mouth.

See if you can manage to eat or even just suck a couple of oranges throughout the day, they have slow release sugars that will hopefully make you feel a bit better. 

Your urine will be concertrated and smell funny as you are dehydrated

Try really hard and you'll soon feel better

Take care x


----------



## tiadinky (Feb 15, 2007)

Dear Onik

Thank you for that it is really useful and I am sure DH will love that quote.

Thank you


----------

